# Middle East Mystery



## simple (Sep 11, 2021)

Howdy, working out here in the UAE. This cat and her babies hang out in our parking garage, but man, I've never seen anything like it. I've seen tons of random street cats in the States and here, but the patterns on this one are really unique. I heard there are some rare breeds out here like the "Sand Cat" - any ideas?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow! _definitely unique_ coloring on the mamacat.... grey in the cat fancy is usually called "blue", but I've never seen a Blue Spotted Tabby & White color like this before, with the circular patches on its sides. From the pics it doesn't appear that the kittens got the same pattern. The coloring on the dark kitten is also unique. 

It isn't a "Sand Cat" : Cat breeds: the Sand Cat characteristics and behavior

Maybe this website can help. Cat Scanner - #1 Cat Breed Identification on Android and iOS 
Love to hear an update.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

What a very interesting looking cat! I have not seen one quite like like that either; although the tabby-with-lots-of-white is pretty common, usually it is not tabby in separate patches like this one. What a beauty.


----------

